# Windows could not load installer....



## rms59 (Jan 14, 2005)

This is driving me nuts.
This problem started right after loading an IPOD for Christmas. Now everytime I boot up windows, I get the following two messages:

"Found new hardware" (followed by) "Windows could not load the installer for Volume"

I say OK, then it pops up with:

"Found new hardware 1284.4 Mass Storage Class Driver" (followed by) " Your new Hardware is ready to use"

I don't have the IPOD connected at all, but do have printer that has a parallel to usb cable that works fine.

Any suggestions to get rid of that message?

Thanks
Dick


----------



## rms59 (Jan 14, 2005)

This is an update to my own thread. 
It looks like the windows installer is corrupted. I have automatic updates enabled in xp.
When I try to update the installer, it says I already have the latest version.

Now I can't install my HP7350 that I deleted trying to track down the problem.
Any advice?


----------



## FhvnEd (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi. I started getting the same error message when I tried connecting a PNY Flash Drive to my USB port. Here's what worked for me. This may be unique because I caused the problem myself. 

Like many people who are trying to speed up Windows or slim down files or tweak this and adjust that, I use some (not so reliable) hints and tips I have read. I followed certain steps posted at an url called "How can I delete undeletable folders?", wherein a poster named "********" gave instructions for removing Netmeeting, MSN Gaming Zone, Xerox, Movie Maker, and Microsoft Frontpage from the Program Files folder. Seemed like a plan to me. But then, as I recall, Custer had one, too. Unfortunately, blindly following his advice and renaming SFCFILES.DLL to SFCFILES.OLD and then removing these folders in Safe Mode caused the "device installer error". I deduced this by restoring the system day by day backwards until the error messages went away. Renaming SFCFILES.OLD back to SFCFILES.DLL and rebooting XP made the folders come back and the error messages go away. My Nikon D70 is back and the PNY Flash drive loads just fine, thank you very much.

I won't question it too much. I'm just glad it's solved.


----------



## lutzlos (Jan 21, 2005)

*sfcfiles corrupted! reverse uninstalling msn messsenger!*

hi. the hint from FhvnEd saved me!!!!

I could not install my external USB harddrive (Maxtor One Touch), and I kept getting the message: "Windows could not load the installer for Volume. Please contact hardware vendor for assistance."

Previously, I had uninstalled MSN Messenger and MSN Gaming Zone, etc., following some recommendations and instructions I had found online. 

When I undid those changes by re-renaming "sfcfiles.old" to "sfcfiles.dll" in the Windows\System and ..\i386 directories, everything worked after a restart.

Scary, Microsoft REALLY does not want us to uninstall those background programs. 

Thanks again for the hint.


----------



## Jubolias (Feb 3, 2005)

I've been having this problem too, but only when I reboot, and only ever since I installed the nVidia IDE drivers for my ASUS A7N8X mobo. I get the "Windows could not find installer for volume..." error twice when I start up, but there doesn't seem to be any real problem with my PC. Also, I only get it once when there's one hard disk installed. It's somehow related to the hard disk IDE drivers I suppose, but uninstalling them didn't fix the problem. I've not changes SFCFILES.DLL at all, it's still happily sitting in the i386 folder..

Help? Maybe I should start a new threat about this one..


----------



## rms59 (Jan 14, 2005)

FhvnEd said:


> Hi. I started getting the same error message when I tried connecting a PNY Flash Drive to my USB port. Here's what worked for me. This may be unique because I caused the problem myself.
> 
> Like many people who are trying to speed up Windows or slim down files or tweak this and adjust that, I use some (not so reliable) hints and tips I have read. I followed certain steps posted at an url called "How can I delete undeletable folders?", wherein a poster named "********" gave instructions for removing Netmeeting, MSN Gaming Zone, Xerox, Movie Maker, and Microsoft Frontpage from the Program Files folder. Seemed like a plan to me. But then, as I recall, Custer had one, too. Unfortunately, blindly following his advice and renaming SFCFILES.DLL to SFCFILES.OLD and then removing these folders in Safe Mode caused the "device installer error". I deduced this by restoring the system day by day backwards until the error messages went away. Renaming SFCFILES.OLD back to SFCFILES.DLL and rebooting XP made the folders come back and the error messages go away. My Nikon D70 is back and the PNY Flash drive loads just fine, thank you very much.
> 
> I won't question it too much. I'm just glad it's solved.


I owe you big time. In fact, your name is enshrined in my home.

I too did the SFCFILES.OLD stuff from the same guy. I just renamed it back to .DLL and voila, problem is gone.

Have a good long life......Thanks again
Dick


----------



## superflee (Jun 18, 2008)

Jubolias said:


> I've been having this problem too, but only when I reboot, and only ever since I installed the nVidia IDE drivers for my ASUS A7N8X mobo. I get the "Windows could not find installer for volume..." error twice when I start up, but there doesn't seem to be any real problem with my PC. Also, I only get it once when there's one hard disk installed. It's somehow related to the hard disk IDE drivers I suppose, but uninstalling them didn't fix the problem. I've not changes SFCFILES.DLL at all, it's still happily sitting in the i386 folder..
> 
> Help? Maybe I should start a new threat about this one..


Jubolias: Try copying the sfcfiles.dll from i386 folder to C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32. That worked out for me


----------



## tmoble (Aug 9, 2008)

superflee, you are my hero. I've been looking for a solution to this problem for over 3 years, didn't find it till now. I didn't have that file at all in system32, but did have a SFCFILES.DL_ in the i386 folder, used the old MS EXPAND utility to extract it to a temp folder and copied it to system32, problem fixed.

I've had this issue ( with Volume, Mouse, Keyboard and/or Battery) on several systems that I installed with an original retail XPP CD I bought at Fry's years ago. Now I'm able to determine that the SFCFILES.DL_ on that CD is hosed.

May the ground you walk on be blessed and all that. You wouldn't believe how many hours I've spent searching the net for a solution, trying various solutions that didn't work, fixing the problems caused by the bum "solutions", re-installing XP, etc. I see this thread was created in 2005, I don't know why I didn't find it earlier. I've spent many hours Googling the net.

Kudos also the FhvnEd who ran it down to sfcfiles.dll back in 2005.


----------



## jeremy1133 (Aug 31, 2008)

how do we use the micsoft expand tool?

btw

i dont think its a sfcfiles.dll problem for me

ive got it in system AND system 32

should i install microsoft installer 4.5


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Gave a fix that works a while ago. Just give me some time to find it again. :grin:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Here you go.

Sounds like windows installer may be damaged.

Try this.

Click Start, then Run, and type the following:
%systemroot%\system32\msiexec.exe /regserver
then click OK. 

Hope this helps. :grin:


----------



## jeremy1133 (Aug 31, 2008)

i tried wat u told me to do.
theres no difference

well

i can access the drive if i go to computer management thing.

i have assigned a letter but still doesnt work


----------



## jeremy1133 (Aug 31, 2008)

i think it is a installer program too.

i was thinking of installing windows installer 4.5

but im afraid it might stuff up my comp.

also, everytime i assign a letter. if i un-plug and re-plug. the letter is gone. and u have to assign a different one


----------



## jeremy1133 (Aug 31, 2008)

i can access the hdd if i create shortcut


----------



## jeremy1133 (Aug 31, 2008)

i think it is a fat32 problem as ntfs drives have no problems


----------



## jeremy1133 (Aug 31, 2008)

i noticed taht my comp is also missing, sfc.dll

is that the reason?

i also get errors with. could not load hdc


----------



## jeremy1133 (Aug 31, 2008)

IT FINALLY WORKED

my missing file WAS sfc.dll

i quickly put it back on and it worked like a charm


----------



## blondie198223 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the same problem. I have an ipod and an external HD that work fine, but when I plug in my new external or anthing else new for that matter I get the installer volume message.
I have sfc.dll in the windows\ServicePackFiles\i386 and the sfcfiles.dll in both the ServicePackFiles\i386 and system 32 folder. I can see it in disk manager, but it won't assign a drive letter and when I do it myself windows still can't see it and it's not lettered the next time I plug it in. What can I do?


----------



## blondie198223 (Dec 14, 2008)

I did the run, start, %systemroot%\system32\msiexec.exe /regserver and nothing happened. Am I supposed to have sfc.dll in the system32 folder? What I have in that folder is 
sfc 
sfc_os.dll 
sfcfiles.dll


----------



## flabeachbum (Jan 21, 2010)

I just tried the sfcfiles.dll fix. 

Rebooted - presto! Instant add for my new 1TB hard drive.

It's fully functional and quite happy, after a couple of days of beating my head up against a wall and a lot of thought about flashing the BIOS.

Yes, quite a while ago I had deleted / un-installed MSN Messenger.

Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this fix!!!!

Tech Specs - eMachines T3304, 1.5 GB RAM, Windows XP SP3. No gasoline or matches added (yet...).


----------



## God's Gift (Apr 23, 2010)

superflee said:


> Jubolias: Try copying the sfcfiles.dll from i386 folder to C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32. That worked out for me


Fantastic Superflee. Likewise I have had an age of issues with this problem and copying the files as suggested worked a treat. Thanks a million.


----------

